# Build live steam train



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

I am new on this. My name is Reid and from Utah. I really enjoy to watch live steam train. I would like to build a live steam train. I was looking for one for low budget. It will be my first time to build live steam engine. I do have a Sherline lathe and mill machine. I am kind of novice on lathe and mill machine. Can someone tell me where is a good place to buy a kit? What kind of live steam engine that we can built lowest cost? 


Reid


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Reid-- 

In this scale the easiest and about the cheapest starting point for a kit is the Accucraft Ruby (in the $490 range) it is a small switching engine of a typical narrow gauge 0-4-0 4 wheel switcher. It is a great starting point for novice and advanced modelers getting into g-gauge trains. I am currently working on an engine based on the Ruby kit with much scratch built additions. there are many possiblities for the imaginative modeler to have as much or as little fun as he or she wants. 

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=31 

--eric


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Reid, possibly the best way to make your own live steamer is to start with cylinders from Roundhouse, many professional builders do that. Also, you can buy entire chassis from Roundhouse, but if you have budget constraints and can do machining work, consider getting the essential parts from Roundhouse http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/ Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Reid, 

Aster, Accucraft and Roundhouse make kits that are fully machined and only need bolting together. They will give you a good idea what is needed to make a steam locomotive. 

However, if you look in our Live Steam forum, you will find several current threads - from Eric making a coal-fired Ruby boiler to Amber building her first steam boiler http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/123926/afv/topic/Default.aspx [ www dot mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/123926/afv/topic/Default.aspx if that link gets corrupted by this stupid software.] I'm sure you will find the photos and discussion quite enlightening. 

The reference book for beginners making a complete loco is usually said to be "Building the New Shay" by Kozo Hiraoka (From Live Steam Publishing) http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/books/newshay.html [ www dot discoverlivesteam.com/books/newshay.html if the link doesn't work.]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For a cheap and fast way to get into live steam go with the Ruby as mentioned. It will give you a good starting point to eventually build maybe your own. Later RJD


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So, when you say kit, are you looking for a screwdriver and wrench assembly kit or were you wanting to put your lathe and mill to work to make something that runs on rails and is propelled by steam?

If it's the second option, check out PM Research steam engines and also check out the BAGRS steam engines on Mike Martins website or web search "BAGRS steam engine", It's a perfect way to get started in live steam and metal machining. There's also a few threads on the BAGRS engine right here on MLS.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go with something very simple like The BAGRS Project loco. A simple chain driven oscillator. Check out Mike Martin's website:

BAGRS Project 

Nothing tricky about. All the work can be done easily on a Sherline. Contact Mike. He did some research on oscillators a few years back and has ideas for very good running motors.


The boiler for a BAGRS can be soft soldered. The pressure is so low, soft solder will do the job. A very simple alcohol burner or sterno and you are in business. 


Here's a recent BAGRS Project: BAGRS 


The first steam engine I ever built was a simple oscillator motor made from K&S hobby shop tubing. Did it on an old Unimat DB200 lathe. Fast running and reasonable power. 

Here's a little oscillator I did recently based on Earnest Glaser's Gauge 0 "Cracker" engine.











This one has a gas burner, but can be a straight up pot boiler too.

Who says an oscillator can't carry the mail? 


"Chip" on a roll


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Where in utah? 

Manfred in Sandy


----------



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for information. I don't mind to get Bagrs but they do not sell set or kit. Have to buy different parts from difference vendors. I was hope there is a place where I can but whole set. I am from Orem, Utah


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By microguy on 04 Apr 2012 01:27 PM 
Thank you for information. I don't mind to get Bagrs but they do not sell set or kit. Have to buy different parts from difference vendors. I was hope there is a place where I can but whole set. I am from Orem, Utah 
The only parts you really need to buy for a BAGRS is the sprockets and chain. If you want to get your feet wet in machining an engine, the rest of it is a great first lesson. Not hard to do.

Here's a build of an oscillator I did a while back. 


Nina Build 

You do not need to get this complicated on a BAGRS type build. A BAGRS can be 100% soft soldered, boiler, motor, everything. You can skip the lubricator too.

Here's some nice plans for an oscillating motor you can scale or adapt to a BAGRS project.

Mr Duval's 7 x 10 

At least give the motor unit a try. Run it on an air compressor and see how it goes.


----------



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Bob, 

Thank you for information on Nina. Wow I enjoy to read it and have not finish read the rest of it. I will start to find metal and other parts for it.


----------

